# Recommend knife for slicing gravlox, prociutto, etc.



## gasburypknj (Dec 27, 2007)

Could someone recommend a few knives for paper thin slicing of meats, i.e., gravlox and prociutto (sp?), etc. please?? I need one so bad!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It can be done with many different knives as long as they are SHARP. The other factor is your skill. 

A chef's knife will do the job just fine. The salmon is more forgiving of a flexible blade. Prosciutto is a somewhat tougher product and a flexible knife may wander some from the force of cutting so a stiffer chef's knife is good here. 

A motorized meat slicer is really ideal for the prosciutto IMHO but for small amounts, a knife is fine.

Phil


----------



## buzzard767 (Oct 4, 2007)

Try this. This will do exactly what you are asking at a very reasonable price.

Buzz


----------



## gasburypknj (Dec 27, 2007)

I am looking for a 12" flexible knife with the little oval divots on the blade, know what I mean? I like my chef's knife but not for this job. (the gravlox) I am not so experienced with this type of slicing so your right my knife skills not there. I need something easy to use. Any suggestions for brand? Moderate priced. Not cheapest but not most expensive.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Those divots really don't matter with the slicing. It's more of a gimmick.

Good knives for not much money can be had from Forschner brand. The fibrox handled line are tough and inexpensive.


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

For paper thin, you need a slicer. MAYBE a mandolin, but I doubt it.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

I havent found a great slicing knife yet(that i like), the one i recieved from school sucks and i bought a forchner and its more fleible than i would like, im sure the have one thats not flexible but theres not too many dealers except on line and most dont give a good description. Btw I would go with a victorinox knife im sure theres one that will be what your looking for. 

Btw i wouldnt slice gravloxs with a mandolin maybe the prosciutto tough.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Proscuitto on a mandoline? Could you ellaborate?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

What you want is a flexible blade with a granton edge or "Kullenschliff". What this is , as Gasbury describes, are hollow dimples. As you draw the knife through mosit, sticky items-like smoked salmon, gravad lox, ham, cheese, etc. the air trapped between the dimples is squeezed out, forming a slight airpocket around the cut, making slicing a little easier.

This is not a gimmick, nor is it anything new, smoked salmon knives have been around for at lest 80 yrs that I know of, with this design, and in my day I've sliced many a side of salmon with this kind of knife. However this kind of a design on a rigid Chef's knife or Sanktou is moot at best.


----------



## gasburypknj (Dec 27, 2007)

I always knew what I was looking for. I posted to this Board to gather opinions on which BRAND of knife to consider. I ended up purchasing a 10" Forschner slicer round tip granton edge rosewood handle from Northwestern Cutlery for about $38. Thanks everyone for the feedback! :smoking:


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Just saw an _America's Test Kitchen_ show where they compared about 10 8" inexpensive chef's knives, and they concluded the Forschner at $25 was the best by far. For a little more, you got Grantons, so you're probably in good shape.

Paper-thin prosciutto slices by hand is far beyond my skill level. Can't you get it sliced when you buy it? Or maybe you buy them whole? 

Mike


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I agree it's not new. I disagree about the gimmick. All the testing I've seen doesn't support the feature's purported benefits.

Phil


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I picked up several very nice Japanese knives when I was in Tokyo in 2005. I find that the Aritsugu 11.7 inch Yanagi slices salmon and meats paper thin.
The one I use is the second from the bottom, on the Aritsugu product page.
japanese knife "We offer fine quality professional japanese knives"


----------

